# Discomfort in hip Muay Thai; Stretching? Please Help



## extricator (Apr 18, 2014)

I have been training for 1-2 months In Thailand.

I feel like my kick has gotten worse from the first month,
I experience a cramp in my outer hip especially when performing the splits and raising my leg high or kicking pads.( I think it hurts my technique also because I pivot too much and rotate my hips not enough.)
I went to physio, and got an ultrasound treatment on it.
and was told to only stretch to the start of discomfort.

After researching I think it may be inflamed (burtitis) 

*But can't find much useful info was wondering if any other trainers experience a similar condition and how they deal with it?
I believe icing it is good after training but some sources say that I should avoid stretching because it will just aggravate it more what do you think?*
Certainly I feel this way when trying to do the splits (feels kinda like it's slightly dislocated for a wee bit afterward.)  

Thanks


----------



## drop bear (Apr 18, 2014)

IS your hip out?

Go see a osteopath.


----------



## extricator (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks, I haven't heard of an osteopath before I am looking into that now.
It does feel like it is "out" and needs to pop into the right spot.


----------



## Buka (Apr 19, 2014)

You might want to give these a try.











In either stretch - if you find them too uncomfortable, place the soul of your foot (bent leg) against the opposite thigh instead of over/under it.

Best of luck!


----------

